
A Tale of Two – Well, Three or Four – Kubernetes - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2018/06/28/a-tale-of-two-well-three-or-four-kubernetes/
======
moderation
I'd love to see jacques_chester provide some clarity here. He is a prolific
commenter on all things Pivotal Cloud Foundry and Kubernetes.

